# Fé de Estado - how to get one?



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi All! - In order to get married, we need to provide a Fé de Estado, basically a paper that says Mark is single, never married, wiwdow, divorced, or whatever. Here in Spain is pretty easy to get one for myself as I am Spanish, but we don´t know who to ask in the UK? Mark says he never heard of it before. 

Has anyone heard of this in the UK? If so, which Gov. dept. is dealing with this thing?

I am getting really fed up with the amount of silly papers the Spanish Gov. keeps asking me to get from the UK, I keep telling them that because here things works ´this way´, it doesn´t mean they work the same in every country! 

Last month I had to ask the Spanish Embassy in London to send me a letter saying ´This piece of paper DOES NOT exist in the UK´ (it was for something else), and I went to the office with the letter and they shut up. Certificate for this, certificate for that.... arghh! 

Also, they always want an updated ´birth certificate´.... Mark got his original one, passed on to him from his late mum, why do they need an updated one? Details are all the same! 

To end this rant... tomorrow we have to go back for another certificate of ´Empadronamiento because yours is 2 months old´... lol! Apparently they are only valid for 1 month. We´ve had to ask 5 times already in 9 months!

... and yes! I used the SEARCH facility but no-one ever asked this silly question.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Hi All! - In order to get married, we need to provide a Fé de Estado, basically a paper that says Mark is single, never married, wiwdow, divorced, or whatever. Here in Spain is pretty easy to get one for myself as I am Spanish, but we don´t know who to ask in the UK? Mark says he never heard of it before.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this in the UK? If so, which Gov. dept. is dealing with this thing?
> 
> ...


for the birth certificate - I had to send my kids' certs off to the UK recently to be apostilled for something I needed them for - despite having been in the 'system' here for nearly 9 years & having produced the same damn certs many times - that's probably what they want done

what you want is something which proves he is single? It's called a 'certificate of no impediment Certificate of No Impediment and Nulla Ostas


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Lolito said:


> Hi All! - In order to get married, we need to provide a Fé de Estado, basically a paper that says Mark is single, never married, wiwdow, divorced, or whatever. Here in Spain is pretty easy to get one for myself as I am Spanish, but we don´t know who to ask in the UK? Mark says he never heard of it before.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this in the UK? If so, which Gov. dept. is dealing with this thing?
> 
> ...


I married here in spain too and we got a letter from the local parish priest in Belfast.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I got married in Colombia but had my late wife's death certificate. Nobody asked whether I had become otherwise attached in the intervening 3 years!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

An update, just in case someone is interested in doing the same as us. 

Fé de Vida y Estado is called in English, Certificate of Marital Status. 

Here is the link. Marital status certificate - Pareja de hecho

We have to go to Alicante to do the paperwork, pah! Buses from here to Alicante take 4 hours! when it is only 100kms away! 

I went online and got my birth certificate from the Registry Office in Extremadura, where I am from, I ordered 3 copies, and they are free of charge and in the post now

Mark called the UK and they will send one for the price of 11 euros. Cheeky!

I think we´ll do Pareja de Hecho, rather than a proper marriage. 



You need a solicitor to do a company headed letter saying Mark is single and alive, blah blah blah.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

B uggar I don't think I will marry again


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hepa said:


> B uggar I don't think I will marry again


Me neither, 4's enough! The wives aren't too bad - it's the mothers-in-law!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Marry an orphan then!


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

*Fé de estado-marital Status Certificate*

Hi Lolito,

Please visit our website where you will find information and procedure on the marital status certificate (certificado de estado civil)

Marital status certificate

I hope you find this information useful.

Thanks,

_UKinSpain, the official website of the British Embassy in Spain_


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks UKinSpain, but I talked to you yesterday on the phone.

Can you please let me know if we get both Marital Status and No Impediment certificates, do you have a limitation on the time after we get them to get married, does it have to be inmediately or could we wait a few months?

Ta!


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

*Fé de Estado*



Lolito said:


> Thanks UKinSpain, but I talked to you yesterday on the phone.
> 
> Can you please let me know if we get both Marital Status and No Impediment certificates, do you have a limitation on the time after we get them to get married, does it have to be inmediately or could we wait a few months?
> 
> Ta!





Hi Lolito,

time frames are set by the local Spanish authorities and not by the Consulate therefore it is advisable that you contact the local Spanish authorities and check with them. 

For further information please contact us: 
Marital status certificate

I hope this helps.

Thanks,

_UkinSpain, the official website of the British Embassy in Spain_


----------

